# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  ways to make canned chicken tolerable

## Chili Pepper

I literally now gag when trying to scarf it down out of the can, and a little mayo, relish, and onions doesn't do the trick anymore, any ideas to make this edible? (i don't eat tuna)

----------


## running_scared

Try hot sauce?

----------


## reardbandit

I dunno, but will you holler at me if anyone gives you a clever idea? I am in the same situation as you. I have used hot sauce for a while, but the texture of the chicken isn't so good. I do go to Sam's Club and buy the hugest bag of chicken breasts I can get, and then George Foreman grill them, cool them off, and eat them with hot sauce. It's better than canned chicken

----------


## luxifer93

Salt 
Pepper
Minced Garlic
Chopped Red Onion
Diced Tomato
Mayo/Yogurt
Cheese of choice
Dash of Balsamic
Olive Oil
Squirt of lemon

----------


## Rugger02

I never really eat the stuff anymore but I used to take a tiny bit of olive oil over very high heat, add a little chopped fresh garlic, then throw on some fresh cilanto and then immediately the chicken. Fry it just long enough to kinda char the outside a bit and add maybe a tbsp of lime or lemon juice. (Italian dressing would work too)

I'd take that and put between a couple slices of toasted Ezekiel bread with some lettuce.

----------


## fit4ever180

mustard will usually kill the taste for me

----------


## shafts basson

i use to make a sandwich where id put a small amount of mayo in the can and stir that up. A got some honey mustard dijon chips and put the chips on the sandwich. Chips not that healthy but a damn good sandwich

----------


## beernutz09

1. Chicken Salad (canned chicken, mayo, grapes, cran raisins, walnuts) Costco sells it premade but i make my own.
2. Canned chicken with chicken taco seasoning. Heat it up for a bit toss it on lettuce with some salsa.

----------


## caffeine_menace

Canned chicken / Hard boiled eggs/ Mustard all mixed up...

----------


## caffeine_menace

4oz of canned chicken breast
Home made Hummus(1/2 cup mashed chick peas,1tbsp olive oil,2tsp garlic small chunks,lemon juice)
Mix all together

26g pro/ 17g fat/ 340 cal/ 20g carbs

----------


## brokendown

I add canned chicken to 3 whole eggs and stir well, then microwave that for part of my breakfast, it sort of adds a ham taste to the eggs.

----------


## taiboxa

i find it is easiest to pallet canned chickn if you warm it up first.. 
just put a cut on the can lid to let it vent then then throw it in the microwave for 45seconds before opening it

----------


## shredhead

Hey check out your grocery store where they sell lunch meat, I've been eating something there, it is chicken breast already cooked, it is cut up like fajitas...a few flavors too...fajita...rotissorie...and a couple others, way way better than the nasty ass canned chicken......blah

----------


## Mr.Rose

yeh... eat real chicken.

----------


## wharton

I feed canned chicken to the cat, didnt even know there was canned chickn for humans thats nasty LOL. Buy the real thing roast it all at once in the oven or slow cooker and stick it in the fridge....

----------


## wharton

> i find it is easiest to pallet canned chickn if you warm it up first.. 
> just put a cut on the can lid to let it vent then then throw it in the microwave for 45seconds before opening it



Did you just suggest microwaving a can? as in metal?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## baseline_9

> Did you just suggest microwaving a can? as in metal?


Lol thats exactly what i was thinking.

----------


## garythompson

^^ x2

----------

